# Roland возобновляет производство V-аккордеонов



## kep (6 Сен 2014)

Roland возобновляет производство V-аккордеонов в Италии с новым партнером - Fatar.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Сен 2014)

а что же с далапе случилось?


----------



## kep (7 Сен 2014)

Ну, это старая история: Расширение Dallape
В конце 2010 они остановили производство, перед этим передав права на звук Роланду, который выпустил расширение для своих аккордеонов.


----------

